# The Belvedere palace in Vienna



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2022)

This is the upper Belvedere palace..




Here's a great example of Trompe-l'œil  (deceiving the eye) .  The wall is flat (2 dimensional), but is painted to look like 3 dimensions.



Looking across the palace gardens to the Lower Belvedere...



The magnificent 'Marble hall'



I didn't get a good pic of this, so I 'borrowed' this one.


----------



## Jace (Dec 6, 2022)

All gorgeous!


----------

